# Bà bầu bị táo bón nên kiêng gì để bệnh không nặng thêm?



## MoonLight (24/8/18)

*Táo bón khiến mẹ bầu cảm thấy khó chịu, chán ăn, làm rối loạn nguồn cung cấp dinh dưỡng cho thai nhi. Theo đó, chế độ dinh dưỡng sẽ làm ảnh hưởng không nhỏ đến tình trạng bệnh.*

Tuy táo bón không phải căn bệnh nguy hiểm với phụ nữ mang thai nhưng về lâu về dài có thể dẫn đến bệnh trĩ, viêm đại tràng, ung thư đại tràng,... Thông thường, khi bị táo bón, mẹ bầu sẽ cảm thấy chướng hơi, đầy bụng, đau bụng từ đó không có cảm giác muốn ăn, dinh dưỡng không được hấp thu đầy đủ gây ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển của thai nhi. 

Do đó, mẹ bầu không nên quá chủ quan với táo bón mà nên can thiệt điều trị sớm để hạn chế rủi ro cho cả mẹ và thai nhi. Trong đó, chế độ dinh dưỡng cũng đóng vai trò rất quan trọng trong việc điều trị bệnh.

Khi bị táo bón, bà bầu nên ăn các thực phẩm có nhiều chất xơ để tăng khả năng nhuận tràng và dễ tiêu hóa. Đồng thời, không nên ăn những thực phẩm có tính kích thích đường ruột làm ruột co thắt và tắc nghẽn, sẽ làm chứng táo bón nặng thêm.

_

_
_Tình trạng táo bón thường khiến mẹ bầu cảm thấy chướng hơi, đầy bụng, đau bụng từ đó không có cảm giác muốn ăn,... (Ảnh minh họa: Internet)_​
Và dưới đây sẽ là một số thực phẩm các chị em không nên ăn để tránh tình trạng táo bón thai kỳ:

*Các loại thức ăn tinh chế, cay nóng*
Khi bị táo bón thai kỳ, mẹ bầu nên hạn chế sử dụng các đồ ăn tinh chế như: Cháo, súp đặc từ khoai tây, cà rốt,... Đồng thời, tránh sử dụng đồ ăn nhanh, các loại mì ăn liền, thiếu chất xơ và chữa nhiều chất bảo quản có hại cho sức khỏe.

Ngoài ra, không nên sử dụng các đồ ăn cay nóng như hạt tiêu, ớt cay. Bởi nó không chỉ gây hại cho dạ dày mà còn khiến bạn cảm thấy khó chịu cũng như khiến tình trạng bệnh kéo dài.

*Thực phẩm chứa nhiều cafein*
Không nên sử dụng các thực phẩm có chứa nhiều cafein như rượu bia, cà phê, nước chè đặc, thuốc lá,… bởi nó sẽ khiến cơ thể mẹ bầu bị mất nước, khiến tình trạng táo bón nặng hơn.

*Thức ăn nhiều dầu mỡ*
Hạn chế ăn các thực phẩm chiên xào như cá chiên, gà chiên, bởi thực phẩm giàu chất béo không tốt cho động mạch, hệ tiêu hóa cũng như gây hại cho hệ tim mạch của bà bầu.

*Các loại thịt đỏ*
Các loại thịt đỏ đều chứa lượng chất béo rất cao nên khi hấp thụ sẽ khiến hệ tiêu hóa phải mất nhiều thời gian xử lý hơn. Đồng thời, thịt đỏ cũng chứa sắt và các sợi protein khó tiêu hóa, gây ra và làm trầm trọng hơn tình trạng táo bón.

_

_
_Hấp thụ nhiều các loại thịt đỏ sẽ gây ra và làm trầm trọng hơn tình trạng táo bón. (Ảnh minh họa: Internet)_​
*Sữa và các sản phẩm từ sữa*
Hạn chế tiêu thụ số lượng lớn sữa và các sản phẩm từ sữa là một trong những nguyên nhân dẫn đến tình trạng táo bón trong thai kỳ. Ngoài ra, lượng đường lactose trong sữa có thể làm tăng khí và gây đầy hơi.

*Chocolate*
Mẹ bầu không nên ăn chocolate bởi hàm lượng chất béo có trong nó sẽ làm chậm quá trình tiêu hóa, giảm nhu động ruột, do đó thức ăn di chuyển qua ruột cũng chậm hơn.

*Chuối xanh*
Trong khi chuối chín có tác dụng làm giảm tình trạng táo bón thì chuối xanh lại khiến tình trạng bệnh nặng hơn. Theo đó, chuối xanh chứa rất nhiều tinh bột, do đó khiến cơ thể khó tiêu hóa. Đồng thời, chuối xanh còn chứa pectin giúp hút nước từ thành ruột về phía lòng ruột. Do vậy, người bệnh đang bị mất nước ăn chuối có thể làm tình trạng xấu hơn.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

